
New book about Tesla written by a YC founder - cjbest
https://www.amazon.com/Insane-Mode-Sparked-Electric-Revolution-ebook/dp/B01N18V9PU
======
cjbest
My co-founder Hamish wrote this book (before we started our company) and it's
just come out.

There are similarities between publishing your first book, and starting your
first company. I wonder why more authors aren't founders (or vice versa)

